# greenup 4/19



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

what a blast this evening...3 big smallmouth and a sauger down on the rocks :B


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Is the water still muddy at Greenup?


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

not horribly muddy but i've always had the best luck there with a little muddy water...the fishing really seems to slow (for me) when it gets super clear.


----------



## plevna22 (Apr 19, 2008)

Before the big storm a week ago my buddy made 10 casts and caught 10 fish. Half were sauger and half were stripers. Next morning we went and caught one white bass. But 2 guys beside us, down at the rocks, were catching several sauger on chartruse jigs. Wind was terrible and we could not cast to the area.


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

it's all about the current and your drift down there. once you can get that figured out and find out where there's no snags on the bottom you can usually do ok. i used to be concerned about losing lures but after fishing the maumee i don't think a thing of it now.....i think i can tie a new jig head on now in like 5.3 seconds, LOL.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Seems like alot more Smallies this Spring. They're even hitting 5" Swimbaits pretty well. We've even caught a few up on the deck right along with the Wipers.


----------



## fishin_fool_69 (Jan 2, 2006)

I agree.It seems like the smallies are taking up residence down there,heres the first smallie I ever caught down there,wasnt huge,but fun.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You think they're related???


----------



## fishin_fool_69 (Jan 2, 2006)

lol,yea it kinda looks like


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

another fun evening down there...3 white bass, 1 smallie and a whole slew of sauger


----------



## mountainmang (Jun 24, 2006)

i really don't expect everyone to believe this without a picture, BUT i landed a pretty large smallie this evening that had a fish 1/3 it's size lodged in it's throat. it was really a sight to see! :B


----------

